# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Credit-Song von Pippin-Darsteller Billy Boyd



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Credit-Song von Pippin-Darsteller Billy Boyd* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Credit-Song von Pippin-Darsteller Billy Boyd


----------



## Reaper1706 (13. November 2014)

Find ich gut, dass es nicht so nach "Ende" klingt, da ja Herr der Ringe noch folgt. Ich denke, wenn man das im Kino hört, dann hat man bestimmt Lust, gleich mit Herr der Ringe gucken weiter zu machen. Gute Arbeit, Herr Boyd!!!


----------

